# Hello from New Mexico



## cowboyup3371 (Dec 3, 2006)

Howdy to all from the little known state of NM. My daughter and I live here in Albuquerque and stable our two horses on the AF base here. I have a 6 yr old paint and she is running around (literally until I can get her to slow down) with a 22 yr old POA. Hope to see and learn some good things here. If anyone else is from NM, drop a line as I'm always willing to go trail riding.

Scott


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the horse forum, cowboyup3371! Beautiful horses you've got there.


----------

